# Tethering not (yet) working with OSX El Capitan GM



## sapnho (Sep 12, 2015)

El Capitan works great on my MacBook (the GM came out this week) but the only function that doesn't work yet is the tethering with Lightroom. Does it work for anybody else?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 12, 2015)

With which camera?


----------



## sapnho (Sep 12, 2015)

Nikon D800


----------



## artmaltman (Sep 23, 2015)

Are you using LRCC?  Wondering if it is compatible with El Capitan OS X?  Does it speed up or slow down ( I found moving from LR5.x to LRCC resulted in MUCH slower D mode)....


----------



## clee01l (Sep 23, 2015)

sapnho said:


> El Capitan works great on my MacBook (the GM came out this week) but the only function that doesn't work yet is the tethering with Lightroom. Does it work for anybody else?


What do you mean by "doesn't work yet"?  Do you get any messages, Does OS X 'see' the device? 
   Did  you use it successfully with Yosemite?  It does work for my D800 on Yosemite.  I'd check USB3 cables and USB ports before I said there was a problem with the app.  
I'll be happy to wait for the General release next Wednesday. I see that there has already been a 10.11.1 update since 10.11.0 GM came out earlier this month.


----------



## sapnho (Sep 24, 2015)

Tethering with my D800 doesn't work anymore in El Capitan. OSX sees the device as it suggests to import the pictures in Image Capture but in Lightroom itself, there is no connection. The "yet" refers to my hope that they will fix this soon. :hm:

Yes, I use tethering all the time with Yosemite. The .1 El Capitan update didn't change anything. It's not a cable thing since it works fine in Yosemite.

I am using LR CC. Speed seems to be fine with El Capitan.


----------



## sapnho (Sep 24, 2015)

Just found a workaround until this is fixed. Use Image Capture and set up a watched folder in Lightroom. You have to click on import in Image Capture manually but you don't have to do it after every photo and it seems to be very fast (using USB 3).


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2015)

sapnho said:


> Just found a workaround until this is fixed. Use Image Capture and set up a watched folder in Lightroom. You have to click on import in Image Capture manually but you don't have to do it after every photo and it seems to be very fast (using USB 3).


 Did you set up the default app properly in Image Capture to point to LR?


----------



## sapnho (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't set it to open Lightroom or any other app in the Applications Folder. I can't select it even under "other".


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2015)

sapnho said:


> I can't set it to open Lightroom or any other app in the Applications Folder. I can't select it even under "other".


With LRCC, the Adobe Lightroom.app is located in a subfolder (Adobe Lightroom) of the Applications folder.  You need to drill down to choose the app. "Other" should open a Finder dialog.  In the Finder dialog open to the Application folder where you can find the "Adobe Lightroom" folder, while in the dialog click on the "Adobe Lightroom" folder and open it to choose the Adobe Lightroom.app


----------



## sapnho (Sep 24, 2015)

That's what doesn't work. I can get to the Apps Folder but it only shows some Google Chrome stuff, everything else is blanked out.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2015)

sapnho said:


> That's what doesn't work. I can get to the Apps Folder but it only shows some Google Chrome stuff, everything else is blanked out.


You should be seeing every app and folder in the apps folder. Do you need to back out all of the way to the Apps folder? This sounds like an OS X problem.   All I can say is that it is working fine in Yosemite and should be in ElCapitan. I'll let you know if you are not alone next week when 10.11 is released to the public.


----------



## sapnho (Sep 24, 2015)

I guess it is an OSX issue. Let's see how the release version will do.


----------



## sapnho (Oct 2, 2015)

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-and-el-capitan/


----------



## uffehagen (Oct 3, 2015)

Same problem here. I've 2 Mac's Nikon D800 and Nikon D300, and none of them will thether. The photos already on the cards can be imported, both in LR CC and in Photos, so it's surely a LR CC problem


----------



## clee01l (Oct 3, 2015)

uffehagen said:


> Same problem here. I've 2 Mac's Nikon D800 and Nikon D300, and none of them will thether. The photos already on the cards can be imported, both in LR CC and in Photos, so it's surely a LR CC problem


 You have three components:  the OS, the Nikon SDK & the LR app.  Which one changed and why does that make it a LR problem?  One of the three companies responsible will have to update their component.  Perhaps Nikon & Adobe will both need to issue updates before this works again. Or Apple can release a 10.11.1 that will make every one happy.  Stay tuned...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 3, 2015)

Apparently it breaks Nikon's own software too, which makes it a Nikon/Apple problem.  Lightroom uses Nikon's own SDK, so LR will likely also need an update once the SDK's been updated.


----------



## uffehagen (Oct 21, 2015)

I have tested different softwares to get around this problem, I'm using tethered shooting a lot. Capture One is working, but a rather expensive switch, as I still need Photoshop. Sofortbild is not working on El Capitan either, so I ended up with Smart Shooter 3, an excelent piece at $40. Then Lightroom is set to watch and import from the folder where SS3 put the photos, and my workflow is - almost - as usual


----------



## sapnho (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks Uffe. Please let us know how it works in terms of speed and stability.


----------



## uffehagen (Oct 21, 2015)

It's stable, no problems. And for speed, its probably slightly slower than direct tethering to LR, but not problematic. I shoot portraits, and to me it is important to be able to show light and looks to people, but if it takes a few seconds thats ok


----------



## sapnho (Oct 24, 2015)

Tried Smart Shooter during a photo shooting this afternoon and I must say, I am delighted. So much more stable than the old Lightroom Tethering. Not once did it crash. And it allows you to keep the photos on both the disk and your Nikon camera, something which didn't work with LR. Plus, it has live view and many nice features. I didn't see any speed differences compared to LR. 
Thanks again for the tipp, Uffe!


----------



## jimburgess (Oct 24, 2015)

Does Smart Shooter allow rating photos while you are viewing the downloaded versions?


----------



## Jknights (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting this.
A good reason to not update to El Capitan on my studio laptop.
I knew there was a problem with the Nikon software in general as they have not tested it against OSX 10.11  
Nikon are very slow at doing these items even though they know that this will cause them problems as people upgrade.


----------



## uffehagen (Oct 24, 2015)

jimburgess said:


> Does Smart Shooter allow rating photos while you are viewing the downloaded versions?



I Don't Think so, but I prefere to do that in LR anyway


----------



## Opa (Dec 9, 2015)

I was lightly hoping that yesterday's 11.2 update would fix the tether problem but no such luck. If this is indeed an issue of Nikon needing to update their SDK then I wish they would get on it.


----------



## sapnho (Sep 12, 2015)

El Capitan works great on my MacBook (the GM came out this week) but the only function that doesn't work yet is the tethering with Lightroom. Does it work for anybody else?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 9, 2015)

Last I heard, Nikon are working on it and then Adobe are hoping to get the updated version into 6.4.


----------



## uffehagen (Dec 9, 2015)

Nikon made NX D Work, so


----------



## Opa (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Victoria. That would be a very welcome release. Well, as long as it doesn't break other useful stuff. Like import.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2015)

Nikon has just updated their SDK, so tethering works with MacOS X El Capitan. That means that the next update of Lightroom 6/CC will probably restore tethering, but it probably also means that tethering will not be restored in previous versions of Lightroom (because it would require an update of Lightroom 3/4/5 and that is unlikely).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 14, 2015)

According to Simon Chen, senior Adobe engineer, they are testing the new SDK and hope to have tethering fixed in the 6.4 release.


----------

